# Craftsman 12" Rpm Sensor Mount



## roadie33 (Feb 4, 2016)

I just bought a RPM digital readout to attach to my Craftsman 12" Commercial and am have trouble finding a good place to put the magnet and pickup for it. It needs to be mounted on the spindle and the pickup has to be within a couple of inches of the magnet to get a good reading.
Anyone else done this, and if so, where did you put it?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 4, 2016)

Yep!  Great White did this.  Click here!
Thread: "Building/modifying An Atlas 10x24" See top of page 8 for photo of sensor installation.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## great white (Feb 4, 2016)

Yep, that was my solution.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 4, 2016)

The gear setup on a 12" Commercial with QCGB is different than a Atlas 10 x 24.
I don't have that room back there to mount the sensor pickup.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 4, 2016)

Where did you get the tachometer .


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ebay. 
On a very slow boat from China. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381179149186?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## RrhatBruce (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok, first post so I can't add pictures. I'll do the best I can with words.  I have the same lathe and tach pickup and used vhb tape to attach a 2"x2" piece of .060" aluminum to the backside of the left spindle bearing support. A hole through this mounts the proximity sensor. It's adjusted to just clear the gear for the back gear (not the bull gear on the right, the one to the left of the pulleys.)  The magnet is stuck to the bushing between that gear and the Timken bearing.  It sticks by itself and goes round and round without drama although I did add a zip tie for insurance.  This setup has worked fine for the last year.

Well maybe I can add pictures. Take a look.


----------

